# Standard Poodle Puppy



## kimstm (Jun 29, 2010)

I am getting ready to welcome a 7 week standard poodle puppy into our home. After discovering that the Iams I fed my last toy poodles was crap I have spent today and yesterday reading, reading, and reading about dog food. Raw is not an option for me.

It is all so confusing!! too high protein, no grains, feed adult and not puppy food. Grrrrr. 

I would feed Orijen large breed puppy food b/c it seems like the best, but I am concerned about the high protein. I have read that it is too high for large breed puppies. 

I was looking at Acana large breed puppy food b/c it was lower, but it does have grains, although good, high quality grains per dogfoodanalysis.com.

I was calling around my local pet stores to see who sold what and a lady was telling me about Fromms. The Four Star Fromms seemed promising, but it is an all stage and not sure if a large breed puppy food would be better. They do have a Fromm puppy food, which I believe is a 4 star food like Acana.

Any thoughts or advice.

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

I wouldn't worry about too high protein. Protein is the building block of proper canine nutrition. 

It is the calciumhosphorus ratio that should be considered when feeding a large breed puppy. I believe Orijen LBP is well within the good range, and I wouldn't hesitate to feed it.

In fact, I believe that there are some here that feed Orijen LBP to their adult dogs because it's soooo good. :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome :wink:

Ania's Mommy is correct...and I second the motion to feed Orijen LBP

You'll have to post pictures up of the new addition because we definitely like pictures here!


----------



## kimstm (Jun 29, 2010)

Here she is assuming I did this correctly.

With regards to the Orijen, should I feed less than the rec. amount? Seems I read that somewhere. 

Thanks for responding!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a cutie!!!

As far as the feeding guidlines go, they tend to be on the high side. But just go by how she is looking. If she starts getting a little too rolly polly, cut back. If she starts loosing weight, amp it up.

Something to keep in mind, Orijen is much richer and has less fillers than Iams. So it is very likely that you'll feed much less of it that you are used to.

Have you picked out a name yet?:tongue:

Richelle


----------



## kimstm (Jun 29, 2010)

No name yet. Any suggestions? We have thought about Sadie. My 3 yr old wants to name her Berry for Strawberry Shortcake. LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats on your new addition! :biggrin: What a doll!
I grew up with Standard Poodles...they are awesome dogs.

I am currently feeding our new pup Orijen Large Breed Puppy. Our boy is doing wonderful on it. I would not hesitate to feed this wonderful kibble to your pup. As stated before, the protein is not what needs worrying about. It is the calcium/phosphorus levels. Orijen LBP has all those levels in check.

Good luck. :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I actually like the Berry idea. Except that everyone will think she's a male dog named "Barry". Hehehe! Shortcake is actually very cute. 'Cuz she's (hopefully!) sweet and is the same color!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

kimstm said:


> No name yet. Any suggestions? We have thought about Sadie. My 3 yr old wants to name her Berry for Strawberry Shortcake. LOL


Both Berry and Sadie are cute! I have a 4 year old, so Strawberry Shortcake sounds like a name she would like too! :biggrin:

Also wanted to add that the grain inclusive Acana (like the large breed puppy kibble) is only on Canada. It is not in the US yet. I'm not sure where you are located, but just a fyi. The only reason I know is because I was looking into that particular food when researching what to feed our new pup and I contacted the company to ask.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

kimstm said:


> Here she is assuming I did this correctly.
> 
> With regards to the Orijen, should I feed less than the rec. amount? Seems I read that somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for responding!


Very cute little girl!

I wouldn't feed the recommended amount...at least not at first. I assume that you will slowly transition her over to the new food? If so she shouldn't be eating exclusively Orijen for a few weeks at a minimum. You want to make the transition as easy on both of you as possible. Most people start out feeding 1/4 new food mixed with 3/4 old food for a few days. If you notice normal stools go ahead and bump it up to 1/2 and 1/2 for another few days. Just like before if you don't notice any problems bump it up again until she's eating exclusively the new food.

Just keep an eye on her weight and body condition. You want to definitely keep her on the lean side, very important on joints and bone health especially for large breed puppies. You should be able to see the last rib or two, a nice defined waist and a tucked tummy. You shouldn't be able to see hip or back bones but feel them easily. 



kimstm said:


> No name yet. Any suggestions? We have thought about Sadie. My 3 yr old wants to name her Berry for Strawberry Shortcake. LOL


I can't tell you how many "Sadies" we have at the clinic where I work. Personally when picking out a name I want to have something "rare" enough that I wont always run into another dog named the same thing. Especially if at the dog park and you call "Sadie" and 5 other dogs come running LOL

Here's a short list:

Poodle Names

Google search:

dog names - Google Search


----------



## kimstm (Jun 29, 2010)

I can promise you there is not a chance my 11 yr old son will go for Strawberry Shortcake!!! LOL I already tease him about walking his dog around the neighborhood while she is sporting a pink bow and pink nails. LOL

Y'all are starting to talk me into Orijen.

Sara--thanks for the info. on Acana.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 29, 2010)

danemama--thanks so much for the info. and the name list. I will definitely check them out now b/c who needs to sleep, right???:wink: Do you agree with Orijen for a standard poodle puppy? I will definitely make the transition slowly.

Kim


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I do agree that Orijen is a great food for your poodle. Just make sure to take the transition slow and steady. Don't rush it or you might end up with a "cannon butt" mess! Yuck! But be patient because you may see soft stools for a while even while going slow. Typically it takes a good month or so for the dog's body to grow accustomed to a new food. Keep us posted in her progress!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

kimstm said:


> I am getting ready to welcome a 7 week standard poodle puppy into our home .........



Kim, I just wanted to say, Hi, Welcome, and congrats on your new poodle puppy. Enjoy!


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Yah, not too many other dogs named Seamus or Teaghan that I've run into. Seamus is my 3 yr old standard poodle. Teaghan is my 4 month old standard poodle.
My sister has a couple standards, Tulie and Broghan. We tend to look for uncommon names too!..



danemama08 said:


> Very cute little girl!
> 
> Personally when picking out a name I want to have something "rare" enough that I wont always run into another dog named the same thing. Especially if at the dog park and you call "Sadie" and 5 other dogs come running LOL


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

kimstm said:


> No name yet. Any suggestions? We have thought about Sadie. My 3 yr old wants to name her Berry for Strawberry Shortcake. LOL


I'm siding with your 3 year old, Berry sounds adorable :biggrin:


----------

